# United to start charging for second piece of luggage



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22992054/?GT1=10856

This is ridiculous!     Most likely it will just promote more carry on and slow down the boarding process even more.  It's very rare for us to have more than one piece of luggage, except when we are taking dd cross country to school.


----------



## Courts (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard it will not apply if you are a member of their frequent flyer program. That is easy to set up even if you never flew United before.

.


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 4, 2008)

The article said you need to fly 25,000 miles a yr. for the second bag to be free.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2008)

IreneLF said:


> The article said you need to fly 25,000 miles a yr. for the second bag to be free.



Right, the frequent flier part isn't the problem, it's the 25,000 miles a year.  From the article:

United Airlines will begin charging passengers $25 to check in a second piece of luggage for domestic travel if they are not part of its most-frequent-flier programs, the airline said Monday.

The charge will generate more than $100 million in revenue and cost savings each year, UAL Corp. said. The change takes effect May 5 and applies to tickets purchased on or after Monday.

Travelers would have to log at least 25,000 miles in a year on United to ensure they can check their second bag for free.

-----
Hmmm, in looking at this I wonder if it means that any tickets purchased *prior* to Monday would still be allowed two bags free?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2008)

Non-members or General Members of Mileage Plus on non-refundable Economy fares will get one bag 50lbs free. If you're Premier or higher in Mileage Plus, or traveling in F or C, there's no change for you.

Here's the details:

http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,52481,00.html

Also, follow the link to the Q&A. Looks like they are also raising their fees for excess bags (above the 2nd bag.) Car seats, strollers, wheelchairs are exempt.

-David


----------



## philemer (Feb 4, 2008)

Luanne said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22992054/?GT1=10856
> Most likely it will just promote more carry on and slow down the boarding process even more.



This could be the BIG problem. Some folks are already cheating and carrying on, or trying to, 3 pieces (plus a purse or bag or.......) of luggage.

However, if the airlines are going to survive they need to make a profit. With crude oil prices at all time highs they have to do something. I think it's fair for those who check a second bag to have to pay a little extra. Look at all the  other user taxes we have. 

I wonder how many carriers will join UA. 

Phil


----------



## Jimster (Feb 4, 2008)

*Give it a week*

Give it a week.  If no one else joins with them, watch United back off.  All it will take is a couple of ads from American saying: "No charge for 2 bags" and let's see what happens.
I flew today on United and I must say the bins were filled to overflowing.  In fact they had to wait to take about 10 pieces of luggage to the cargo hold because there was no space for them.
As a premier executive I am exempt from this, so it doesn't make much difference to me.  Maybe it will teach some people to pack lighter.  I am always irritated to see people bring all their worldly possessions with them.  Actually, all this means is now they will try to bring even more of them on board as carry on luggage.
From the revenue point of view this act (if it sticks), will bring in a tidy sum of money.  If UA is concerned about the excess baggage, they could do a great deal to improve that with their existing rules if they would enforce them.  Rarely (but a few times) I have heard the FA say "you'll have to check that bag"   To me it should happen all the time when the bag doesn't pass clearly printed and long established rules.  It's not like we have a shortage of measuring devices!   It's like everything else, some people are prone to push the envelope every time they get a chance.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 4, 2008)

Next thing they'll be doing is weighing carryons, like happens elsewhere in the world.

For infrequent fliers who like dragging a lot of stuff along, a definite minus for considering UA, to be sure.

Bear in mind, this is domestic flights. My wife and I have vacationed abroad for a month out of two checked bags (between us) with no issues and my wife likes her stuff, so YMMV. I fly almost everywhere domestically for 3-5 days with just my carryon (no checked bags). This (packing efficiently) is a side-effect of being a FF, as I have to schlep all the stuff around 

Pat


----------



## Jimster (Feb 4, 2008)

*BTW*

To answer the question above, all new tickets (after Feb 4) are subject to this restriction.  Just follow the link above or go to the United website (united.com) and it spells out the details.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2008)

Jimster said:


> To answer the question above, all new tickets (after Feb 4) are subject to this restriction.  Just follow the link above or go to the United website (united.com) and it spells out the details.



I went to the website and my question was answered.  It looks like after May 8 there are no exceptions, doesn't matter when the ticket was purchased.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I went to the website and my question was answered.  It looks like after May 8 there are no exceptions, doesn't matter when the ticket was purchased.



I'm reading it the opposite way. If your ticket was purchased prior to Feb 4, you are subject to the baggage rules that were in effect when you purchased your ticket. With the exception of the UK government they can't/won't generally change the terms of something you already purchased. Changes to things you already purchased only seem to be acceptable in the timeshare industry. 

This is the wording from the UA web site:



> The new policy applies to tickets purchased on or after February 4, 2008 for travel on or after May 5, 2008. Please view the Domestic baggage questions for additional details on this policy.



This doesn't mean that an odd check-in person won't get it wrong, so be prepared.

The changes for excess baggage (beyond 2 bags for most people) go into effect on May 5 for everybody. The 2nd bag isn't considered "excess baggage".

-David


----------



## Denise L (Feb 5, 2008)

This is interesting and I hope that UA changes its mind.

I'm glad we try to travel to timeshares where we can do laundry!

I was reading some of the flyertalk thread on this UA hot topic. Someone was saying that for non-FF status folks (like me) who want cheap flights, this is what we get. However, I am still looking at flights to MCO for $800-900/pp. I don't consider that a cheap flight (x 4 = $3200-$3600), and I certainly don't want to pay $25 more for an extra bag  .  I guess we don't get to bring any souvenirs home from our travels, plus it makes it hard to bring dive gear (or even snorkel gear, including large fins) to Maui. We usually fill up one whole suitcase with just those items, and often it is overweight so we end up moving some items to another suitcase.

Oh well.


----------



## beatja (Feb 5, 2008)

We ship our luggage via UPS to the resort the week before our trip.  When we arrive to check in our luggage is there waiting for us and we don't have to worry about  luggage restrictions.  It has worked very well for us the last 3 trips and it is not that expensive to do.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 5, 2008)

Luanne said:


> The charge will generate more than $100 million in revenue and cost savings each year, UAL Corp. said.



Cost Savings = $0,  Revenue Increase = $100 Million. 

Cheers


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing not mentioned in this thread yet is that the weight restrictions remain unchanged.  What they are apparently trying to encourage is checking one larger suitcase rather than two smaller ones.  How this will play out is uncertain.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I'm reading it the opposite way. If your ticket was purchased prior to Feb 4, you are subject to the baggage rules that were in effect when you purchased your ticket.



Correct, but you still need to be traveling before May 8.  Any flights after May 5, no matter when purchased, the new rules will apply.

Tickets purchased before February 4, 2008 or any tickets for travel *before* May 5, 2008:
[These are the existing baggage limits)

Tickets purchased on or after February 4, 2008, for travel on or after May 5, 2008:
[The new baggage limits]


----------



## camachinist (Feb 5, 2008)

Concur.... and three months is plenty of time to figure out how to consolidate one's stuff or add 25 bucks into the budget. Not pleasant but certainly no surprises in May...

Although the rancor on FT might be fun to read, I had to think that, if they had always had this fee, we would have never had to pay it. Hence, I have no rancor 

Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 5, 2008)

beatja said:


> We ship our luggage via UPS to the resort the week before our trip.  When we arrive to check in our luggage is there waiting for us and we don't have to worry about  luggage restrictions.  It has worked very well for us the last 3 trips and it is not that expensive to do.



Some resorts won't accept luggage unless you're already checked in. At least our Marriott Ocean Pointe has told us this when I asked them about it. It might be a good policy to call first to make certain the resort is expecting and will accept the delivery.

As for United, I've e-mailed them about my displeasure with this announcement. Not that losing my business will concern them but, if enough people say the same thing maybe they'll see the error of their ways.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

camachinist said:


> Concur.... and three months is plenty of time to figure out how to consolidate one's stuff or add 25 bucks into the budget. Not pleasant but certainly no surprises in May...
> 
> Pat



Our problem is that dd comes home from school at the end of May.  Tickets were purchased quite awhile ago.  Since it's the end of the year she has two checked bags, and one year she had three.  So, it looks like we'll suck it up and have her pay for the second bag.  Next year, we may just start shipping everything back and forth.


----------



## naudette (Feb 5, 2008)

Considering the cost of shipping UPS, $25 for a large suitcase may be a bargain.  I shipped 2lb boxes of candy at Christmas and it was $7.95.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 5, 2008)

I just checked UPS for shipping 50lbs from our house to Boston (a typical mileage run for me). Next Day Air is 280.00, more than what I usually pay for a mileage run ticket, and Ground is 56.20. 

See how 25 bucks isn't so bad 

Pat


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, shipping is probably not the way to go.  We do end up shipping a couple of boxes of her stuff both to school and home at the end of the year, that's why I was thinking that we might just increase that amount and send her with one suitcase.  Oh well, we'll see what happens.  This year she should accrue enough miles to be a 25,000 mile elite.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 5, 2008)

*bags*

Actually, the tone on flyer talk about this seems to be one of interest but not necessarily irritation.  Since most of them are elites, the charges don't apply. I thought one of the funniest suggestions/solutions was to simply ask your friendly Premier + member to check it for you for $10.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the irritation is going to come into play for those travelers who aren't so _savvy_ and have no idea that this change has come about.  They'll get to the airport with their two bags per person to be checked, and when they find out about the charge will pitch a fit at that time.  That should slow things down even more.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 5, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Correct, but you still need to be traveling before May 8.  Any flights after May 5, no matter when purchased, the new rules will apply.
> 
> Tickets purchased before February 4, 2008 or any tickets for travel *before* May 5, 2008:
> [These are the existing baggage limits)
> ...



We are reading this differently.  Existing rules apply to 

Tickets purchased before February 4, 2008 _*or*_ any tickets for travel before May 5, 2008:

...one OR the other.  So if you purchased a ticket prior to yesterday, old rules apply regardless of when you travel.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, Roger. 

If travel is before May 5, the old rules apply, no matter when the ticket was purchased.

If travel is after May 4, the old rules apply if the ticket was purchased before February 4.

If travel is after May 4, the new 1-bag free allowance limitation applies if the ticket was purchased on or after February 4.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I agree, Roger.
> 
> If travel is before May 5, the old rules apply, no matter when the ticket was purchased.
> 
> ...



Okay, I like this interpretation.  So, if dd is traveling May 29, on a ticket that was purchased prior to February, she can check two bag at no extra charge?  And I assume there will be some "easy" way for the airline to know this?  For instance, I'm looking at boarding passes I printed out for a trip tomorrow.  There is nothing on them that says when the tickets were purchased.  I'm really not trying to be difficult   just trying to understand and figure out what she may encounter when she checks in for her flight end of May.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

The date the ticket was issued is included in the record that the check-in agent (curbside or inside) automatically accesses when printing a baggage tag.

If you are nervous for DD, try this for your own flight tomorrow. Log in to your "Itineraries" at ual.com. Select "view/modify" for tomorrow's trip. Click on the blue "View e-receipt" button near the top of the page. Near the top of the e-receipt, you will see the date the ticket was "Issued".

For DD, print out her e-receipt along with a copy of the rules from the UAL link in Icarus' post above. Then, if challenged, she can refer to the rules and prove that her ticket was issued prior to February 4. I can assure you that she doesn't need that documentation, but if it makes you feel more secure, go for it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave M said:


> The date the ticket was issued is included in the record that the check-in agent (curbside or inside) automatically accesses when printing a baggage tag.
> 
> If you are nervous for DD, try this for your own flight tomorrow. Log in to your "Itineraries" at ual.com. Select "view/modify" for tomorrow's trip. Click on the blue "View e-receipt" button near the top of the page. Near the top of the e-receipt, you will see the date the ticket was "issued".
> 
> For DD, print out her e-receipt along with a copy of the rules from the UAL ink in Icarus' post above. Then, if challenged, she can refer to the rules and prove that her ticket was issued prior to February 4. I can assure you that she doesn't need that documentation, but if it makes you feel more secure, go for it.




Thanks.  After I had posted, I did go into her itineraries and found how I could see when the ticket was purchased.  She's the kind of kid who does better when she's prepared, so I wanted to make sure she knew what to look for and to make sure she doesn't get challenged.  I appreciate the help.

One more question that maybe you can answer.  If tickets are purchased prior to her achieving Premier status, but the flights are made *after* she achieves that status, I'm _assuming_ that the two pieces of luggage limit would be in effect.  These would be tickets that aren't already purchased at this time.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

Luanne said:


> She's the kind of kid who does better when she's prepared ....


I'm the same kind of kid, even at (or maybe _especially_ at) age 65.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I'm the same kind of kid, even at (or maybe _especially_ at) age 65.



:rofl: 

I still have visions of getting a phone call the day of her flight that goes something like "Mom, do you *know* what United is trying to do to me????"


----------



## camachinist (Feb 5, 2008)

Status is important when standing at the ticket counter to check-in. What's in the rear view mirror is not important 



> If tickets are purchased prior to her achieving Premier status, but the flights are made after she achieves that status, I'm assuming that the two pieces of luggage limit would be in effect. These would be tickets that aren't already purchased at this time.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2008)

camachinist said:


> Status is important when standing at the ticket counter to check-in. What's in the rear view mirror is not important



Dd will be happy to hear that.  She's very big into status.


----------



## beatja (Feb 5, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Some resorts won't accept luggage unless you're already checked in. At least our Marriott Ocean Pointe has told us this when I asked them about it. It might be a good policy to call first to make certain the resort is expecting and will accept the delivery.
> 
> As for United, I've e-mailed them about my displeasure with this announcement. Not that losing my business will concern them but, if enough people say the same thing maybe they'll see the error of their ways.



We were just at Marriott Ocean Pointe and they accepted delivery of our package prior to our arrival and after we checked in they delivered it to our room.  If a resort will not accept a package for you than a local UPS store will hold the package until you arrive.


----------



## Courts (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe I can use this to get my wife to pack LIGHTER?

.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 5, 2008)

No pun intended, but *fat* chance


----------



## carolbol (Feb 12, 2008)

Our husbands are   :hysterical: 
We are going on a cruise and two couples are driving to the airport with one car and  luggage. We already have a luggage problem.  Now the airlines are complicating this by agreeing with our husbands.......


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone posted that this will just make people attempt to carry on more baggage. I have to agree with that. And whenever we fly, there are often many times that the overhead bins are stuffed to the max. This will cause even more of a problem with the carry-on luggage. And just imagine, if travelers start to bring more carry-on luggage and bags, how much longer people will have to wait in those lines to put stuff in those plastic bins to go through the x-ray machines!


----------



## Judy (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy really light-weight luggage?  If I have to fit everything I need into one 50# bag (or lighter depending on the airline), I'm in real trouble, especially since I can't put toiletries into my carry-on anymore.  And then there's dive gear and ski gear


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2008)

Judy said:


> Does anyone know where to buy really light-weight luggage?  If I have to fit everything I need into one 50# bag (or lighter depending on the airline), I'm in real trouble, especially since I can't put toiletries into my carry-on anymore.  And then there's dive gear and ski gear



The easiest answer is just don't fly United and then you don't have to worry about it. 

Several years ago, before they went to the 50 lb limit, we went to soft sided luggage. Using space saver bags we can get quite a bit into them before hitting the 50 lb mark. I also carry small hand held luggage scale to make sure I'm not over the limit before we hit the airport. Wife's toiletries go in one bad and compressed clothing goes in the other bag. 

Until United changes their minds, I doubt I'll be seriously looking at them unless their ticket price is significantly below everyone elses. If they have to do that to get business back then they're defeating their purpose by limiting passengers to only one bag. Most of the time we only take one bag anyway but, it's the principle of the matter. There are times when we need to take a suiter along for our good clothes and with United that would cost us an extra $25. I say to heck with United until they change their minds on this one.


----------



## MikeM132 (Feb 15, 2008)

Luanne said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22992054/?GT1=10856
> 
> This is ridiculous!     Most likely it will just promote more carry on and slow down the boarding process even more.  It's very rare for us to have more than one piece of luggage, except when we are taking dd cross country to school.



They're probably tired of loading skis, golf bags, etc.. I doubt they have a major issue with somebody's wife bringing 8 prs of shoes on vacation (heh heh---nobody *I* know!)


----------



## MikeM132 (Feb 15, 2008)

Judy said:


> Does anyone know where to buy really light-weight luggage?  If I have to fit everything I need into one 50# bag (or lighter depending on the airline), I'm in real trouble, especially since I can't put toiletries into my carry-on anymore.  And then there's dive gear and ski gear



Grocery store. Look under "Hefty".:hysterical:


----------



## bruwery (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the way things are going to be, so get used to it.  If it's not a fee, it'll merely be an increase in fares.  It'll be paid one way or another.

We all will merely have to modify the way we pack.  Pack in order of importance, with the absolute necessities going into the bag first.  If you fill more than one bag, ask yourself: "Self, is it worth $25 to bring this stuff?"

My lovely wife typically needs two (can't go anywhere with less than 9,000 pairs of shoes), so I'll suck up the $25 if need be.

Personally, I think the airlines should intall smell detectors.  They'd have all the money they need if they'd simply assess a $25 fee to each person who can't seem to find time to shower before boarding a plane...

How about another $25 for every idiot that spends half the flight sticking their butt in my face because they have to get in and out of the overhead compartment 20 times?


----------

